# Old and new port lights



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Vetus ports.
The old ports had had it. Badly needed replacement.

The low coach roof sides and 2+ inch thick cabin sides made the interior fit out tricky. The only ports to fit were Vetus. I am satisfied with them and they were only about $180/each. I had to enlarge the holes in the 3/16"!steel sides, and weld up some old screw holes , etc.

I ended up making fiberglass molds for the interior trim rings. They needed to be what they are dimensionally so that the port lights would open io OK.

I am gonna guess I have about 8 -10 hours into each port light, on average. That includes:
Removing port light
Removing old plywood framing inside wall
Enlarge hole 1/5" all around
Weld in old holes/voids
Remove rust
Acid
Primer
2 layers Bar Rust epoxy
Trim holes to port lights (1-2mm clearance)
Prep port lights with butyl tape
Insert port lights and internal rings, tighten
Make ring plug
Make ring mold
Cast 10 trim rings + 2 spare
Clean ip, sand, wax trim rings
Cut wall cut outs
Fit trim rings into cut outs, each one different
Pack insulation
Tape and caulk
Clean up

So yeah, I've got at least 120 hours in this one project. And $3,000 between the portlights and all the glass, epoxy, and various misc. stuff.

I added 2 ports into the aft cabin from the cockpit well. These were surface mounted ports in new steel and they went in with minimum effort. They serve two functions; first to provide additional ventilation especially during rain as they are protected by the bimini and also to serve as footholds for emergency exit through the aft cabin hatch.


----------

